# New GTO - Need Help



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I just joined this forum and purchased a GTO.

I purchased a 2005 GTO about a week ago. I have a couple questions...


First, I really want to purchase a hood scoop. I have looked around at some auto shops like O'riley's and Autozone. Each of these sell general plastic hood scoops, some "look" like carbon fiber and others are just black. The guy at the store let me set it on the hood and see if I like the look, which I must say, I loved it! However, the plastic hood scoops look really fake! 

1) Does anyone know where I can get an affordable hood scoop that just sticks on? I don't necessarily need a functional hood scoop, but instead, just one for aesthetics. 

2) Can the ones which just stick on be removed without damaging the paint?



My last deal is I was thinking about getting or painting my rims. I have stock chrome rims and found this guy on craigslist that will paint all 4 tires for $130.00. He is NOT doing a powder coat, but instead using the rim spray paint. He was going to paint the chrome rim black; leaving an inch around the lip of the rim chrome. 

3) Does anyone have any experience with painted rims? 

4) Do you think its worth the risk painting the rims or should I just leave them chrome?



Thanks in advance!


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

leave chrome, no scoop. nice car btw


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

oryfoxer7410 said:


> 1) Does anyone know where I can get an affordable hood scoop that just sticks on? I don't necessarily need a functional hood scoop, but instead, just one for aesthetics.


I think i speak for most members on this forum by saying please do not do this. Get a 05-06 hood if you want scoops or an aftermarket hood if you like those better. You have an 04 hood. It's your car though so do as you wish. Just trying to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder if you have one of the RARE scoopless 05s.

DO NOT paint the chrome ones! Find a set used for like $200 or so and paint them.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No disrespect meant but I don't generally like yellow on a car much less on GTO but with the striping and the chrome wheels, that's a good looking car. I'd leave it like it is.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

HP11 said:


> No disrespect meant but I don't generally like yellow on a car much less on GTO but with the striping and the chrome wheels, that's a good looking car. I'd leave it like it is.


You said no disrespect meant and then disrespected all yellow GTO's that don't have striping and chrome wheels. :lol:

But that's ok. I generally don't like colors that are supposed to be gray but look kind of blue. And I'm not prefacing it with "no disrespect meant".:cheers


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree. Get a scooped hood from 05-06 or leave it. Too many people will instantly judge you just for having a add on scoop. I know I find myself asking "what were you thinking" when I see something like that. I would definitely leave the wheels alone. Spray paint will last about a week before it starts chipping and flaking off. He would also probably have to scuff the chrome just to get the paint to stick and then it would be too late to turn back.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mikes06goat said:


> I agree. Get a scooped hood from 05-06 or leave it. Too many people will instantly judge you just for having a add on scoop. I know I find myself asking "what were you thinking" when I see something like that. I would definitely leave the wheels alone. Spray paint will last about a week before it starts chipping and flaking off. He would also probably have to scuff the chrome just to get the paint to stick and then it would be too late to turn back.


I've seen painted wheels last years. It all depends on if they prep them properly. Also a few coats of clear makes them last along time.

I'll probally be taking one of my spare 17s and doing a rattle can job to see how good it turns out before I spend $75 a wheel for powdercoating.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I've seen painted wheels last years. It all depends on if they prep them properly. Also a few coats of clear makes them last along time.
> 
> I'll probally be taking one of my spare 17s and doing a rattle can job to see how good it turns out before I spend $75 a wheel for powdercoating.


I have too, on steel wheels. It just sounds sketchy to me. That sounds awful cheap for a quality job. I agree that its all in the prepping, but that almost certainly means that his chrome finish will be absolutely destroyed in the process. Thats why I would want to know that it would be a very high quality job. Not just some guy with a rattle can looking for beer money.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I've seen painted wheels last years. It all depends on if they prep them properly. Also a few coats of clear makes them last along time.
> 
> I'll probally be taking one of my spare 17s and doing a rattle can job to see how good it turns out before I spend $75 a wheel for powdercoating.


But his are chrome. Unless the chrome is bad, why would you do that?? Especially with how cheap used 17s are. (18s----not so much)


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

As previously stated, if in fact that is an '05 and the prior owner didn't screw you and take the scooped hood and slap an '04 hood on there, then you have one of the super RARE scoopless '05s. Good old cheap-assed GM had a few dozen extra '04 hoods laying around at the beginning of the '05 GTO run and decided to slap them on the first of the '05s screwing the customer, stating that the hooded scoops were a "no-cost option". 

Kind of like when the new Silverado body style with the emerald-looking (aka Escalade) headlights went into production and they had all these extra brand new but prior body style Silverados laying around and they decided to sell them as new Silverado "Classics". 2 body styles at once, brilliant.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> But his are chrome. Unless the chrome is bad, why would you do that?? Especially with how cheap used 17s are. (18s----not so much)


Read post # 4.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, my bad. I've got nothing else for this thread. It's really pretty lame..........


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> You said no disrespect meant and then disrespected all yellow GTO's that don't have striping and chrome wheels. :lol:
> 
> But that's ok. I generally don't like colors that are supposed to be gray but look kind of blue. And I'm not prefacing it with "no disrespect meant".:cheers


I guess I did ask for that, didn't I?


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. I think I am going to just leave it and eventually I will just purchase some new rims/tires. If anyone knows where I can get a good deal online let me know.

As far as the scoop goes, I may end up getting a carbon fiber one. I talked to the sales guy and he said they can be removed without an issue. I just really like the look of the scoop and if it does end up looking cheap, I should be able to pull it off the buff out the residue left by the glue.

Thanks everyone for there input and thanks for the compliments on the car!


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

dustyminpin said:


> As previously stated, if in fact that is an '05 and the prior owner didn't screw you and take the scooped hood and slap an '04 hood on there, then you have one of the super RARE scoopless '05s. Good old cheap-assed GM had a few dozen extra '04 hoods laying around at the beginning of the '05 GTO run and decided to slap them on the first of the '05s screwing the customer, stating that the hooded scoops were a "no-cost option".
> 
> Kind of like when the new Silverado body style with the emerald-looking (aka Escalade) headlights went into production and they had all these extra brand new but prior body style Silverados laying around and they decided to sell them as new Silverado "Classics". 2 body styles at once, brilliant.


The yellow 2005 GTO's with the racing stripes do not come with the hood scoop from GM. Why? I have no idea!! Possibly, because the 2 scoops didn't look correct with the paint job, I have no idea. But I did get a good deal on the GTO, however, I do not think the previous owner did anything like you are suggesting. Atleast, I don't think he did from what I read about GM's paint jobs. Wish they would have had the hood scoop on it with the racing stripes, seems kinda stupid to me.


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

HP11 said:


> I guess I did ask for that, didn't I?


Personally, I think your yellow GTO look fine. Don't worry about what others say or think, any GTO is a badass car. And I think yellow really stands out in a crowd.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

The stripes didn't come from the factory and in 05 they only made 26 goats with the 04 hood. Like it or not, you own a very rare GTO. 

So, GTFO if yer gonna F that goat up with some tackyassed JC Whitney type of after market hood scoop. Buy an after market hood instead..

GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood - GTEXT - PFYC.com

or this,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f050c9af3


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> The stripes didn't come from the factory and in 05 they only made 26 goats with the 04 hood. Like it or not, you own a very rare GTO.
> 
> So, GTFO if yer gonna F that goat up with some tackyassed JC Whitney type of after market hood scoop. Buy an after market hood instead..
> 
> ...


LOL I appriciate your dedication to keeping GTO's completely legit. I guess your reaction will be a common one to the cheap hood scoop and I wont mess with it. I don't have the money to get a new hood right now so I will just leave it alone. I thought the 2005 GTO came factory with the rally stripes, but I guess it didn't.. Which seems really odd now cuz I am not sure why anyone would purchase the GTO without the hood scoop. So, either the previous owner requested no hood scoop with intentions of having the stripes painted or just ended up putting a 2004 hood on, but in all honesty, I don't see why anyone would have done that. Being it is already painted prior to my purchase, I seriously doubt he would have exchanged hoods to give me a cheaper one or anything. 

Your guess is as good as mine, I may purchase a new hood and get it painted, but from what I have read about yellow paint, is that its really hard to get it to match perfectly and when adding a new hood or repainting a section, the color has to be blended cuz yellow is really difficult to shade correctly. 

Correct me if I am wrong on this.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Yer goat looks fine just the way it is and honestly it wouldn't look good with a cheap knockoff scoop added. Save some spare cash up and buy a 05/06 hood when it comes up for sale. From time to time check ebay, local craigs list, etc. 

A solid color paint isn't as hard to match as a metalic paint...


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

If you want the wheels painted, have them painted. Or buy a set of the stock non-chrome version, sell the chrome ones, and have the others painted. I don't follow stock GTO stuff, but if the chrome ones sell for as much more as the others are saying they do. You might able to come out on top.

Edit: 2 other things.

1, as everyone else said don't put a crappy stick on scoop on it.

2, to all the guys saying "you have an ultra rare scoopless 05" who cares? 04 style GTOs look like 2 door Grand Prixs, as least the scoops help get around that. Not to mention the car already has stripes painted on it, it's not the last year, it's not ultra low mileage. The fact that it doesn't have a scoop doesn't make it any more valuble. Unless we somehow fast forwarded to 2045 and that car has like 50 miles on it, there is no reason to keep it stock.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

:agree


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

What is a good site to get aftermarket hoods from? Possibly a resale site or even a forum besides this one? 

What do you think about a solid carbon fiber with a scoop? Do you think that would look good with the rally stripes? I am trying to avoid having to repaint the hood, but maybe it's unavoidable... Tail to top with stripes then a solid black hood... Any thoughts?

I photoshoped a black hood, skills aren't that good, but what do you think? It would have a scoop also... I am honestly not too sure if I like to solid carbon fiber (from the look of this picture), I think it ruins the car.. what's your opinion? Does my photoshop job do a carbon fiber hood justice?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah. It looks better the way it is. An all black hood kills the continuity of the other stripes.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I personally think that it looks like garbage with an unpainted carbon hood and with black stripes on the roof. What I would do is get a carbon hood, have it painted yellow except for where the tripes would be, and instead of painting black stripes, have them just clear coated carbon fiber. That would look sick. And don't put a scoop on it man, it's going to look terrible and you will be labeled a ricer.


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Indecision said:


> I personally think that it looks like garbage with an unpainted carbon hood and with black stripes on the roof. What I would do is get a carbon hood, have it painted yellow except for where the tripes would be, and instead of painting black stripes, have them just clear coated carbon fiber. That would look sick. And don't put a scoop on it man, it's going to look terrible and you will be labeled a ricer.


So you saying ditch the idea of buying a new hood with a scoop on it? I may just leave it alone.. I just like messing with stuff, sometimes its good to know when to stop. Maybe i'll just get some new tail lights and call it on the exterior. I mean, it does already have the rally's and halos.. Any suggestions on what would make it look better?


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Doing something like that banshee hood would be cool, but ANY hood scoop you can ADD to an existing hood will be a ricer mod because it's going to be gaudy and non-functional or it's going to look like it should be on a pro-mod car. Not something that runs 13s. If that was my car, I would Night Shade and clear coat the tail lights (or have a shop use clear coat with 1.5 parts black), some nice wheels (black in my opinion), and a CF hood (the banshee or something like it if available) and paint it like I said. That's all I would do exterior mod wise. But it's your car not mine and at the end of the day, only your opinion matters.


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Indecision said:


> Doing something like that banshee hood would be cool, but ANY hood scoop you can ADD to an existing hood will be a ricer mod because it's going to be gaudy and non-functional or it's going to look like it should be on a pro-mod car. Not something that runs 13s. If that was my car, I would Night Shade and clear coat the tail lights (or have a shop use clear coat with 1.5 parts black), some nice wheels (black in my opinion), and a CF hood (the banshee or something like it if available) and paint it like I said. That's all I would do exterior mod wise. But it's your car not mine and at the end of the day, only your opinion matters.


That's pretty much what I am thinking.. Getting black rims and buying a new hood, I do like the banshee.. I'm not going to add a hood scoop to my existing hood.. May do what you said earlier and sell my chrome rims after buying some new ones.. After doing that, I may be able to just spend a couple hundred and come out with a nice set of rims. My lights aren't the euros so the black out would look good. Is that something I can do myself with good results? Or is it better to just take somewhere and have them tint it for a few bucks.. 

Attached a photoshop of black out.. I think does does look better


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

You can do it yourself. I have done a few pair of tailights with Night Shades. Just take your time, wet sand between coats to desired darkness, then clear over. You could probably get them done really cheap at a body shop. Just have them do clear coat with 10-20% of the mixture black.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

At first I thought this was a joke thread - then I read all the posts lol - holy crap.

Do what others said and buy some used wheels, along with the car they're on too, then jack up that car hahaha.

That is one sexy yellow jacket. I know it's your car, but if you wanted something trashed out you should have bought one pre-trashed.

If you don't listen to everyone, and just leave it alone, you're going to spend money and just make your car worth less and look horrible. Take the 'Need for Speed' movie back to Block Buster. If you really want to do something to the car, go get every fluid changed and look for any minor issues (even little rock chips) to fix.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

oryfoxer7410 said:


> That's pretty much what I am thinking.. Getting black rims and buying a new hood, I do like the banshee.. I'm not going to add a hood scoop to my existing hood.. May do what you said earlier and sell my chrome rims after buying some new ones.. After doing that, I may be able to just spend a couple hundred and come out with a nice set of rims. My lights aren't the euros so the black out would look good. Is that something I can do myself with good results? Or is it better to just take somewhere and have them tint it for a few bucks..
> 
> Attached a photoshop of black out.. I think does does look better


Not to take this off topic but what are your front lights?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Not to take this off topic but what are your front lights?


They look like the stock ones but they are tinted. Not sure why someone would want to see less in the dark though...


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mike_V said:


> At first I thought this was a joke thread - then I read all the posts lol - holy crap.
> 
> Do what others said and buy some used wheels, along with the car they're on too, then jack up that car hahaha.
> 
> ...


At first I thought this was a joke, then I just realized your just an arrogant d|ck. I think it would look good with black rims with a chrome lip, blacked out lights and a CF banshee hood. If you don't, that's cool.. But I don't buy cars to keep them completely stock OR please a guy I never even met.. And I have already done a lot of changes to my car others deemed "horrible ideas" and it looks great. There is nothing wrong with painted rims, if this isn't classy enough for you, who cares? It looks really good and so does the other options I am talking about like blacked out lights and banshee hood. How can you even say it wouldn't? 

So, if you don't have a valid argument to make and just want to be as$hole, please do so in another thread.


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> They look like the stock ones but they are tinted. Not sure why someone would want to see less in the dark though...


My front lights aren't tinted, they have a black background behind the glass. Also they use the H1 bulb for main lights which is normally used as brights.. Trust me, these are extremely bright head lights, much more than the stock. 

They are aftermarket lights, not altered stock. If I was behind you, you would see the halo and a bright blue/white light. They look black cuz the black background behind the lights is reflected, giving a tinted appearance.. You don't see any less in the dark with these, much much more and a nice blue haze.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

oryfoxer7410 said:


> My front lights aren't tinted, they have a black background behind the glass. Also they use the H1 bulb for main lights which is normally used as brights.. Trust me, these are extremely bright head lights, much more than the stock.
> 
> They are aftermarket lights, not altered stock. If I was behind you, you would see the halo and a bright blue/white light


Yea, I noticed the Halos, but it looks like your turn signal is still a stock bulb? Wonder who makes em, I like the look.


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Yea, I noticed the Halos, but it looks like your turn signal is still a stock bulb? Wonder who makes em, I like the look.


I'll figure out all the details if you'd like and send you a pm. I think they really change the look of the car.. At night, you get a lot of stares.. They are made to look like the stock GTO head lights, but they use a different set of high and low beam bulbs. Turn signal is the same actually. If you look at my garage, you can see a close up of the lights


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Yea, I noticed the Halos.


You have much better eyes then me :cheers


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Yea, I noticed the Halos, but it looks like your turn signal is still a stock bulb? Wonder who makes em, I like the look.


Not that I'm recommending them, nor am I saying that it's what the OP is using, but I've seen twin halo headlights on ebay. Some people like the look, some don't.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I really think the carbon fiber Banshee hood would look very good in yellow with your stripes .... the hood stripes would be outstanding in carbon fiber black. I also agree that black wheels do look good on my 06 Brazen Orange Metallic. I don't like the stock ones that are painted all black ..... they just look a little cheap ... but with chrome or brushed or polished metal as an accent adds to the black look.

I am also interested in where you got your headlights with the halo. Could you let me know what brand and possibly where you got them when you respond to LS2 MN6.
Thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

oryfoxer7410 said:


> At first I thought this was a joke, then I just realized your just an arrogant d|ck. I think it would look good with black rims with a chrome lip, blacked out lights and a CF banshee hood. If you don't, that's cool.. But I don't buy cars to keep them completely stock OR please a guy I never even met.. And I have already done a lot of changes to my car others deemed "horrible ideas" and it looks great. There is nothing wrong with painted rims, if this isn't classy enough for you, who cares? It looks really good and so does the other options I am talking about like blacked out lights and banshee hood. How can you even say it wouldn't?
> 
> So, if you don't have a valid argument to make and just want to be as$hole, please do so in another thread.


Okay, post pictures of the other cars you've made look so good. You came here talking about glue on crap, so I'm sure your cars have looked really good.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok gentlemen, lets keep this civil so this thread doesn't get closed. If you have a negative comment to make, please express yourself in a respectful manner.

On the otherhand, if a thread is started asking for opinions, you're going to get both sides of the fence. Expect to receive negative comments. Just don't take them personally.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> Ok gentlemen, lets keep this civil so this thread doesn't get closed. If you have a negative comment to make, please express yourself in a respectful manner.
> 
> On the otherhand, if a thread is started asking for opinions, your going to get both sides of the fence. Expect to receive negative comments. Just don't take them personally.


:agree


----------



## 06_TorridGTO (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I myself am a new GTO owner, will have had it a month tomorrow, been lurking around since then.

There has been some intrigue into this gentleman's headlights. They are made by Spyder Auto. The cheapest place to get them seems to be ebay, if they are legit Spyder headlamps, I dunno. I've been thinking about getting them myself as it's a cheaper alternative then then OEM, dunno if I'll use the halo's or not, but it's an optional hookup.

Spyder Auto GTO Headlamps

As from this gentleman's GTO, I'm with the most others here. No stick on scoops from Autozone, or spray painted rims (Powercoat would be better). But it is your vehicle and no one else's.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

06_TorridGTO said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I myself am a new GTO owner, will have had it a month tomorrow, been lurking around since then.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've seen them on eBay, some with HID's but the Spyder site seems to say these are not for HID's. More research to do!


----------



## 06_TorridGTO (Jan 26, 2011)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Interesting. I've seen them on eBay, some with HID's but the Spyder site seems to say these are not for HID's. More research to do!


Yeah, I did notice that as well. Was thinking about getting a HID kit when I finally decided if I was going to get these, but after reading that, I think a call or email to them maybe in order (Although I'm not sure as to why you couldn't use HID with them). Silverstar's may have do if the response from them is a logical one.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Interesting. I've seen them on eBay, some with HID's but the Spyder site seems to say these are not for HID's. More research to do!





06_TorridGTO said:


> Yeah, I did notice that as well. Was thinking about getting a HID kit when I finally decided if I was going to get these, but after reading that, I think a call or email to them maybe in order (Although I'm not sure as to why you couldn't use HID with them). Silverstar's may have do if the response from them is a logical one.


It's because legally they have to say that. It's not legal in any state to install HID bulbs into housings that are designed for halogen bulbs. It's legal to sell the HID kits, but not legal to install them.


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, late response. 

So, there were some questions about the halo's... The guy above answered correctly on where I got them. Spyder Auto. They are simple to install and look great. They use the H1 bulb as the low beam which normally is used as a high beam so your low beams are goign to be a nice bright white, while your high beams are extremely bright and actually face upwards a little. When you turn on high beams, it will literally light up everything high up.

Something else I did was replaced the interior light with an LED set from autozone. If you notice my pics with doors open at night, instead of having a yellow tint like the stock bulb, its a bright white. This is from a kit I got at autozone for like 10 bucks and it makes a huge difference. Its just a small sheet of LEDs and it fits into the stock bulbs spot. I would recommend this to EVERYONE!

Also, to let you guys know, I did end up painting my tail lights black and it turned out AMAZING!!!!! I took off the tail-lights and bought the nite-shade from advanced auto parts.. Everyone who has seen thinks I bought new tail lights. I don't have a picture to show right now, but I will try to get one up. They look really good. 

As far as the rims go, I will be getting them painted, POWDER COAT! Not spray paint. After seeing how well the tail lights came out black, it seems I need to finish the black theme and get black rims. I just don't have the cash to buy brand new rims and a friend of mine is going to powder coat with a chrome lip, I think its going to turn out great..

Now, I also want to buy the banshee hood, but what I noticed was, the hood scoop doesn't line up with my stripes, so if I did have the stripe continue on the hood, I am not sure how good it would look. 

Do you guys have any thoughts on this? The banshee hood???? I don't know how the stripe scheme will work out considering the way my stripes on the roof are setup. Let me know what you think. 

My Iphone broke so I don't have any pictures to show, but I will try to get some soon.


----------

